# Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?



## crazzzy85 (14. Mai 2011)

*Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Hi, ich habe im moment in meiner wakü von aquacomputer das Fertiggemisch Double Protect, jetzt würde mich interessieren ob eine Gemisch von G48, G30 oder ähnliches mit destilliertem Wasser besser wäre. Meine Wakü besteht aus: Laing ddc-1T, 150ml AGB, EVO 1080 mit 9x 120 Loonys. Danke schon mal für die antworten


----------



## empty (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Tut mir Leid, aber meine Antwort kann etwas hochnäsig rüberkommen ist aber sicher nicht so gedacht:

Besser in welcher Hinsicht? Wärmetransport? Korrosionsschutz? Mit etwas spezifischeren Fragen kann man dir mehr helfen. Ich persönlich habe keine Lust dir Antworten zu geben die du gar nicht willst.

Sonst sage ich dir \ NH_{3}(l) also flüssiger Amoniak. Und du bist immer noch genauso schlau wie vorher.


----------



## Kriegsgeier (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Also physikalisch gesehen hat das Wasser die grösste spezifische Wärmekapazität von 4187 Joule pro (Kilogramm und Kelvin). Also je mehr Wasser desto besser!

Die Einheit besagt: würde man einem Liter Wasser (ca. 1 kg) eine Energiemänge von 4187 Joule übertragen, würde sich die Temperatur dieses Wassers um 1 Kelvin (auch 1°C) erhöhen.

Mit anderen Worten: 1 Liter Wasser kann 4187 Joule an Energiemänge speichern und sich dabei nur um 1 K erwärmen.

MfG


----------



## empty (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*



Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> Also physikalisch gesehen hat das Wasser die grösste spezifische Wärmekapazität von 4187 Joule pro (Kilogramm und Kelvin). Also je mehr Wasser desto besser!
> 
> Die Einheit besagt: würde man einem Liter Wasser (ca. 1 kg) eine Energiemänge von 4187 Joule übertragen würde sich die Temperatur dieses Wassers um 1 Kelvin (auch 1°C) erhöhen.
> 
> ...



Und da wären wir bei Variante 1: Besser im Sinne von Wärmetransport. Wobei die Antwort nur bedingt richtig ist. So absolut wie es hier steht ist die Antwort auf Variante 1 falsch.


----------



## Kriegsgeier (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Kannst du es begründen?


----------



## der_knoben (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Was oben steht ist schon richtig. Wasser hat den Vorteil, dass es viel Wärme aufnehmen kann, bevor es sich erhitzt. Nachteilig beim Wasser ist allerdings der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient, der eher schlecht ist. Wenn also Wärme sehr schnell wegtransportiert werden soll (vom Kühler auf das Kühlmedium), sind Öle die wesentlich bessere Wahl, sie erhitzen sich aber wesentlich schneller.


----------



## empty (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*



Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> Kannst du es begründen?


 
Ammoniak hat eine spezifische Wärmekapazität von 4.800. Wasser aber nur 4.18. Darum partiell falsch. Nicht in dem betrachteten Wärmebereich aber absolut betrachtet wie die Antwort war.

@ Der_Knoben: Das ist falsch! Der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient ist nicht Fluid. Er "ist ein Proportionalitätsfaktor, der die Intensität des Wärmeübergangs an einer Grenzfläche bestimmt. Der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient in W/(m²·K) ist eine _spezifische_ Kennzahl einer Konfiguration von Materialien bzw. von einem Material zu einer Umgebung in Form eines Fluids." (quelle Wiki)

Das ergibt sich auch aus seiner Einheit. Also die Aussage ist falsch. Das wiohtige hier ist die Nusselt-Zahl. Also Stanton*Reynold*Prandtl


----------



## der_knoben (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Willst du deine Ausführung nicht nochmal überdenken?

Ja, auch Wasser kann nur eine bestimmt Wärmemenge pro m² und K Aufnehmen. Und du willst mir jetzt nicht erzählen, dass Wasser das nicht hat.

Interessanterweise steht auch zum Thema Wasser etwas auf der von dir benannten Quelle. Also nicht voreilig falsche Schlüsse ziehen.

Es ist mir übrigen egal, wovon der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient beim Wasser abhängig ist, meine Aussage wird dadurch trotzdessen nicht verkehrt. Ich hab mit Strömungsmechanik nicht mehr viel am Hut, hat mich auch eher wenig interessiert.

Außerdem wäre mal interessant, wo du die Werte für Ammoniak her hast. Es soll also 4,8MJ/(kg*K) aufnehmen können, wogegen Wasser nur 4,18kJ/(kg*K) kann.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Emptys Spitzfindigkeiten beziehen sich auf Ammoniak unter Druck, denn bei bei Athmosphärendruck siedet Ammoniak bereits bei ca. -33°C und liegt dementsprechend bei Raumtemperatur bzw. typischen Kühlmitteltemperaturen in einer Wakü nicht flüssig vor. Gasförmig ist er selbstverständlich nicht als Kühlmedium für eine Wakü tauglich, daher ist das Quatsch - neben bei bemerkt wäre das Volumen an Ammonikgas, das zur Aufnahme der besagten Wärmemenge bei einem gegebenen DeltaT auch eher unhandlich und wenig gesund für die Atemwege .
Nimm´s ihm nicht übel - empty hat manchmal einfach ein bisschen zu gerne recht . Die Hintertür mit dem "Wärmebereich" der wohl eher Temperaturbereich heißen sollte  - zieht hier auch nicht, denn der Druck ist hier ausschlaggebend ....
@empty: Nicht immer mit den großen Keulen schwingen . Kein Aas interessiert sich für die Nusseltzahl bei diesem Problem, denn wer das Problem tatsächlich numerisch rechnen will (nur da wär sie implizit oder explizit nötig), nutzt entsprechende Tools. Für den Hausgebrauch ist das relativ irrelevant. Wenn man die Reynoldszahl anhand von Durchfluss, ungefährer Geometrie und der Viskosität überschlägig berechnet, hat man bereits die Aussage, ob und wie weit man sich etwa im turbulenten Bereich befindet. Der exakte Wert ist wie wir wissen weniger interessant da sich der Wärmeübergangskoeffizint oberhalb von Re-krit sowieso recht schnell asymptotisch einem Grenzwert nähert. Aber das ist letztendlich alles schon viel zu weit gedacht für die Fragestellung hier .  

Schlichtes Wasser ist nämlich in der Tat das beste Medium für eine Wakü, da es die höchste spezifische Wärmekapazität bei Athmosphärendruck unter den, im benötigten Temperaturbereich, flüssigen Reinstoffen hat und zudem noch sehr günstige Viskositätswerte aufweist. Nebenbei hat Wasser auch noch ganz praktische Vorteile, wie seine Ungiftigkeit, sein Preis, seine Verfügbarkeit, seinen neutralen pH-Wert (Reinstwasser mal ausgenommen) und seine auch sonst neutralen chemischen Eigenschaften im Zusammenspiel mit den meisten festen Werkstoffen.
Der einzige Nachteil von Wasser besteht, wie bei den meisten Flüssigkeiten, in seiner eher schlechten Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Diese ist jedoch für den Einsatz als Wärmetransportmedium, wie es in der Wakü der Fall ist recht unbedeutend, da der Wärmeübergang in den Kühlern möglichst direkt stattfindet. Betrachtet man aber Letzteren, so kommt man natürlich zu der von empty angerissen Frage nach dem Wärmeübergangskoeffizinten. Allerdings muss man es sich hier nicht so schwer machen, denn die Geometrie ist durch die Kühler und die Viskosität durch das Kühlmedium (also das Wasser) vorgegeben. Die erwähnte Nusseltzahl ist dann eine reine Funktion von Prandtl- und Reynoldzahl, die sich beide anhand der gegebenen Parameter berechnen lassen (für die Reynoldszahl ist noch der Durchfluss im betrachten Querschnitt nötig). Letztlich ist auch ohne große Rechnung festzuhalten: Auf die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Kühler kommt´s an wenn es um einen guten Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten geht. Aber letztlich hat das nur in Punkto Viskosität noch etwas mit dem Kühlmedium zu tun. 

Deshalb ist jedenfalls in den Kühlern wichtig eine möglichst hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit anzustreben, um einen turbulenten Strömungszustand zu erreichen - also eine Re-Zahl oberhalb von Re-krit für den gegebenen Querschnitt. 
Aber Achtung! (für die weniger bewanderten Wakü User) - die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist nicht dem Durchfluss gleichzusetzen, was leider oft missverstanden wird. Durchfluss an sich hat keinerlei Aussagekraft diesbezüglich. Auch mit recht wenig Durchfluss können bei entsprechenden Querschnitten (Stichwort: Düsen- oder Speedchannelkühler) bereits sehr hohe Strömugngeschwindigkeiten bei verhältnismäßig geringem mechanischen Beschleunigungsaufwand erreicht werden. Brachiale Gewalt in Form von Pumpenpower bei HighFlow-Kühlern kann die Kühlleistung von restriktiveren Kühlern mit hoher Beschleunigungswirkung im Regelfall nicht erreichen, denn die geometrischen Verhältnis im Bezug auf Oberfläche und Wärmeleitstrecken können in HighFlow-Kühlern nicht mit heutigen Düsen- oder Speedchannel-Designs konkurrieren .


----------



## Malkolm (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Ich denke mal die eigentliche Frage war nicht die nach der Kühlflüssigkeit, sondern die nach dem Zusatz.

Die angebotenen Zusätze verbessern keine der Eigenschaften, die sich auf die Kühlleistung des Systems auswirken, sie verschlechtern sie sogar. Sie helfen lediglich dabei die Komponenten zu schützen (Korrosionsinhibitatoren) und das System vor biologischen Verunreinigungen zu schützen.
Letztere treten bei einer PC-WaKü mit destilliertem Wasser aber sowieso nicht auf. Korrosionsinhibitatoren sind nützlich, oftmals müssen aber auch diese nicht sein. Es gibt viele die ihre (Kupfer-)WaKÜ lediglich mit dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze betreiben. Von Problemen damit habe ich bisher nichts lesen können. Ist Alu im Spiel gibt es da wohl schon mehr Probleme.
Ich selbst kippe immer einen etwas größeren Spritzer G48 in den Kreislauf (~1:30 bis 1:40) und hatte noch nie Probleme.

Achja: Desinformation: Im Netz der Besserwisser - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## der_knoben (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Hab ich es mir doch richtig gedacht, dass empty ein bisschen viel Geltungsbewusstsein hat. Mit einer vernünftigen Beratung hat das allerdings wenig zu tun.
Das ist ja so, als wenn einer ne Motorspindel mit 5000U/min haben will, wofür ich ihm aber eine mit 500.000U/min andrehe. Damit es auch schön sinnfrei wird. Wobei meines auch noch verünftige Ergebnisse bringen würde, sein Vorschlag aber nicht. Vllt hätte er ihm flüssigen Wasserstoff empfehlen sollen, der kühlt auch sehr gut.

So fühlt man sich im Übrigen auch als fragender ziemlich verarscht. Vllt überdenkt das empty bei seiner nächsten Antwort mal.


----------



## empty (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Muss ich ernsthaft meinen ersten Post, welcher gleich noch die erste Antwort ist zitieren?



empty schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber meine Antwort kann etwas hochnäsig rüberkommen ist aber sicher nicht so gedacht:
> 
> Besser in welcher Hinsicht? Wärmetransport? Korrosionsschutz? Mit etwas spezifischeren Fragen kann man dir mehr helfen. Ich persönlich habe keine Lust dir Antworten zu geben die du gar nicht willst.
> 
> Sonst sage ich dir \ NH_{3}(l) also flüssiger Amoniak. Und du bist immer noch genauso schlau wie vorher.


 
LESEN! Dann ist man auch klar im Vorteil.



empty schrieb:


> Und da wären wir bei Variante 1: Besser im  Sinne von Wärmetransport. Wobei die Antwort nur bedingt richtig ist. So  absolut wie es hier steht ist die Antwort auf Variante 1 falsch.



Lesen, meine Wortwahl sagt ganz klar, das ich dir bedingt recht gebe und  ich führe aus warum. Ich habe von Anfang an nach einer spezifischeren  Frage gebeten, damit man auch eine vernünftige Antwort geben kann die  eben nicht so ausboardet. So wie die Frage gestellt ist, ist Flüssiger  Ammoniak eine Variante die nicht von den Randbedingungen ausgeschlossen  ist.

@VJoe2max: Ich liebe deine Texte du hast gerade ca. 10 Seiten Cheming-Script zusammengefasst ^^


----------



## crazzzy85 (15. Mai 2011)

Mir geht es darum welcher Zusatz ich verwenden soll. Oder denkt ihr destilliertes Wasser ohne Zusatz wäre von der kühlleistung besser


----------



## Speedy100 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

hi..

bedenke aber auch, das diese gemische auch vorteile haben wegen der algenbildung,schmierung der pumpe etc.
und so krass ist der unterschied auch nicht.

*Mfg
Speedy*


----------



## crazzzy85 (15. Mai 2011)

Ok also wäre dann mehr radifläche mehr wert


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*



crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum welcher Zusatz ich verwenden soll. Oder denkt ihr destilliertes Wasser ohne Zusatz wäre von der kühlleistung besser



Von der Kühlleistung her ist rein wissenschaftlich betrachtet jeder Zusatz in Punkto Wärmekapazität ein minimaler Nachteil gegenüber purem Aqua dest. . Diesen Nachteil sollte man aber seinen Komponenten zu Liebe in kauf nehmen, denn ohen Korrosionsschutz sind früher oder später Korrosionserscheinungen fast unausweichlich. Bei Kreisläufen die nur Kupfer, Messing (Radiator) und Nickel-Oberflächen (Anschlüsse) enthalten, läuft die Korrosion aufgrund der niedrigen Poteniale, der Passivierugnsneigung der beteiligten Metalle und der anfangs vergleichweise geringen Ionenkonzentration zwar sehr langsam ab, aber sie läuft eben ohne Korrosionsschutz zwangsläufig ab und kann sich mit der zeit auch verstärken (vgl. Ionenkonzentration). Die dünnen Schichten aus Reaktionsprodukten die sich dabei bilden, beeinflussen die Kühlleistung zwar i. d. R. nicht messbar, aber sie treten eben eben flächendeckend auf. Mal ganz abgeshen davon, dass stark angelaufene Komponenten nicht schön aussehen, können gerade in Gewindespalten auch stärkere Korrosionserscheinungen auftreten. Alles unschöne Dinge die auch den Widerverkaufswert beeinflussen. Noch viel wichtiger - ja geradezu unverzichtbar ist Korrosionsschutz aber, wenn auch noch Aluminium-Komponenten dazu kommen. Diese können im schlimmsten Fall innerhalb von Tagen oder Wochen durchkorrodieren (selten aber ist schon vorgekommen), wenn kein Schutz korrosionshemmender Kühlmittelzusatz verwendet wird. 

Die empfehlenswerten Korrosionsschutz-Zusätze sind alle auf Basis von Glykol angemischt. Die Korrosionsinhibitoren selbst sind vom Volumenanteil her vernachlässigbar, aber das Glykol ist als Lösungsmittel offenbar notwendig, denn hochkonzentrierte Korrosionsschutz-Zusätze wie Anti-Corro-Fluid die fast kein Lösungsmittel enthalten, haben sich in der Praxis nicht bewährt. Glykol hat zwar eine geringere Wärmekapazität als Wasser, ist aber immernoch eine der Flüssigkeiten mit verhältnismäßig hoher Wäremkapazität. Bei den in Waküs üblichen und bewährten Mischungsverhältnissen ändert die Zugabe des Korrosionsschutzes daher an der Gesamt-Wärmekapazität des Kühlmittels nur sehr wenig, aber man erhält eben einen potenten Korrosionsschutz für alle gefährdeten Metalloberflächen im Kreislauf. Im Übrigen verbessert die Mischung mit Glykol auf der anderen Seite auch den Wärmleitfähigkeit des Mühlemdiums leicht, so dass der minimale Verlust an Wärmekapazität zumindest für die Strecken in denen das Kühlmittel verhältnismäßig langsam (womöglich sogar laminar) strömt (z.B. im Radiator) sogar kompensiert wird. Alles in allem also ein ziemliches Nullsummenspiel und daher kein Problem. Messbare Kühlleistungsverluste durch richtig dosierten Korrosionsschutz auf Glykolbasis hat man jedenfalls nicht zu befürchten, aber dafür hat man eben die Sicherheit Korrosion von vorn herein vorzubeugen . 

Empfehlenswerte Fertigmischungen, also ohne weitere Mischung nutzbare Kühlmittel, sind z.B. Innoprotect IP und AC DoubleProtect Ultra. Die gibt auch mit versch. Farbzusätzen, wenn man gern farbiges Wasser hat (ist da auch unkritisch da gut aufeinander abgestimmt). Zum selber mischen im Verhältnis 1:120 bis 1:10 mit Aqua dest haben sich herkömmliche Kühlerfrostschutzmittel für PKW etabliert, da sie ebenfalls hocheffektive Korrosionsinhibitoren enthalten und auf Glykol basieren. Besonders beliebt ist wegen seiner graublau/türkisen Farbe Glysantin G48 von BASF (auch recht preiswert btw.), aber auch die meisten anderen Kühlerfrostschutzmittel kann man im Bereich der oben angegebenen Mischungsverhältnisse mit destilliertem Wasser verdünnen und erhält so einen guten Korrosionsschutz bei guter Wärmekapazität.



crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Ok also wäre dann mehr radifläche mehr wert


Verglichen mit mehr Radiatorfläche ist die Wahl Kühlmittelzusatz oder kein Kühlmittelzusatz völlig vernachlässigbar. Mehr Radiatorfläche bringt in jedem Fall wesentlich mehr als die Verwendung reinen Wassers. Ob nun Korrosionsschutz zum Einsatz kommt oder nicht hat hingegen in aller Regel keinen messbaren Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung (sofern man es mit der Dosierung nicht massiv übertreibt zumindest). Mehr Radiatorfläch hat aber insbesondere wenn vorher noch nicht sonderlich viel Fläche vorhanden ist immer einen positiven und messbaren Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung. Erst wenn bereit übertreiben viel Radiatorfläche vorhanden ist, ist der Zuwachs an Kühlleitung durch noch mehr Radiatorfläche nicht mehr relevant. Wie groß die nötige bzw. anstrebenswerte Radiatorfläche für ein System ist, hängt von der Heizleistung der eingebunden Komponenten und den Temperaturzielen ab die man sich gesteckt hat.


----------



## HAWX (15. Mai 2011)

VJoe ich liebe deine Antworten da kann man richtig was lernen!
Hast du beruflich damit zu tun oder in die Richtung studiert, oder woher kommt das enorme Fachwissen?


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Ich kühle halt schon ne Weile mit Wasser (so etwa seit 2003) . Wenn du andere alte Hasen im Wakü-Bereich fragst (z.B. ruyven_macaran) erhältst du ähnliche Antworten. Ist einfach Erfahrungssache zusammen mit ein bisschen fachspezifischem Grundwissen . 

Hab natürlich schon auch Thermodynamik, Wärme & und Stoffübertragung und diverse andere Vorlesungen im Studium gehört, die sich mit Teilen der Problematik im Wakü-Bereich befassen. Im Studium lernt man allerdings nicht wie sich das alles im einzelnen praktisch auswirkt und erst recht nicht wie gewisse Einflüsse in der Praxis einzuschätzen sind. Man erhält allenfalls einen Überblick und lernt, wie man mit grundlegenden Dingen wie z. B. den o. g. dimensionslosen Kenngrößen rechnerisch umgehen kann. Was aber z.B. Elektrochemie angeht, stößt man bei den Details in aller Regel recht schnell an Grenzen - einfach weil da zu viele unbekannte oder nicht messbare Parameter eine Rolle spielen. Empty wird dir das als Chemiker bestätigen können, wie schnell man bei so was vom Hundersten ins Tausendste kommt . Korrosionsschutz ist für mich als Ingenieur auch nur deshalb einigermaßen durchschaulich, weil es da einfach darum geht, die Oberflächen vor´m direkten Zutritt des Elektrolyten zu bewahren. Die Kororionsinhibitoren setzen sich auf der Metalloberfläche fest und bilden eine Art molekularen Schutzschicht gegenüber dem Kühlmittel. 

Was Waküwissen betrifft muss man also in jedem Fall selbst eins und eins zusammen zählen und das ein oder andere auch mal selbst ausprobieren, messen oder überschlagsmäßig berechnen, falls man vor Verständnisproblemen steht . Etwas zu studieren, dass damit zu tun hat, hilft jedenfalls nur sehr bedingt, wenn es um praktische Fragen geht .


----------



## HAWX (15. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, solche Antworten sind mir halt hauptsaechlich bei dir aufgefallen. Ein Ingeneuer also...


----------



## crazzzy85 (16. Mai 2011)

Zu kühlen ist ein i7 980x/i7 2600k und 2x gtx 580 sowie mobo an radi Fläche ist imo ein evo 1080 mit neun loonys. Nen 2ten evo dazu oder nochmal neun loonys an den vorhandenen was haltet ihr für besser


----------



## watercooled (16. Mai 2011)

Der dürfte von der Fläche eig reichen.

@Joe: mal eine Frage: mal angenommen jemand kommt auf die Idee seine Wakü mit Benzin zu füllen. Schmierung ist durch den Sprit ja vorhanden, aber wie wären da die Temps? So wie man das immer Fühlt ist Sprit meistens sehr Kühl!


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*



crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Zu kühlen ist ein i7 980x/i7 2600k und 2x gtx 580 sowie mobo an radi Fläche ist imo ein evo 1080 mit neun loonys. Nen 2ten evo dazu oder nochmal neun loonys an den vorhandenen was haltet ihr für besser


 
Du hast damit ca. 700W bis 800W (unter Maximalbelastung) an Heizleistung abzuführen. Der vollbestückte 1080er reicht dafür erst mal grundsätzlich aus. Die Verdopplung der Radifläche würde das derzeitige DeltaT zwischen Wasser und Luft noch mal etwa halbieren. Je nachdem wie hoch es momentan ist, musst du entscheiden, ob sich das für dich lohnt. 
Die Doppelbestückung des vorhandenen Radiators würde zwar auch minimale Verbesserungen bringen, aber nicht in dem Maße wie die vergrößerte Radifläche und lauter wäre das Ganze voraussichtlich auch. Wenn die Temps für dich in Ordnung sind würde ich es ehrlich gesagt so lassen wie es ist . Aber als Nächstes würde ich eher schauen, ob nicht wenigstens eine der Grafikkarten entbehrlich ist . Der Stromverbrauch steht imo im keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen <- meine Meinung


@Gaming King: Was du beim Benzin auf der Haut als kalt empfindest ist die Verdunstungsenthalpie die deinem Körper beim Verdunsten des Benzins entzogen wird. Du kannst das mit der "gefühlten" Temperatur bei Wind vergleichen, die sich auch nur durch das Verdunsten von Feuchtigkeit auf der Haut ergibt. Benzin, Alkohol oder andere leicht flüchtige Flüssigkeiten sind nicht von sich aus kalt! Fass mal einen geschlossenen Benzinkanister an - der ist nicht kälter als der gleiche Kanister mit Wasser gefüllt . Für einen geschossen Kreislauf, wie den einer Wakü gilt das natürlich auch. 
Sobald das Benzin nicht verdunsten kann, wird auch keine Verdunstungsenthalpie gebraucht und entsprechend bleibt die Temperatur der benetzten Oberflächen so wie sie ist. Erhitzt man Benzin, ohne dass es sich verflüchtigen kann (also z.B. in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf), so heizt es sich genauso auf wie Wasser - bei gleicher Temperaturdifferenz aber schneller. Und damit kommen wir zum zweiten wichtigen Punkt bei deiner Frage: Die Wärmekapazität von Benzin, Diesel oder anderen Kraftstoffen auf Erdölbasis ist nur ungefähr halb so groß wie die von Wasser und eignet sich schon von daher weniger als Wärmeträger. Benzin eignet sich daher grundsätzlich schon mal nicht als Kühlmittel für Waküs . 

Hinzu kommen aber noch allerhand andere äußerst ungünstige Eigenschaften von Benzin, wenn man an den Einsatz in einer Wakü denkt. Zunächst mal das offensichtliche: Benzindämpfe sind hochentzündlich und Benzin diffundiert auf Grund seines hohen Dampfdrucks gegenüber der Umgebungsluft sehr leicht durch viele Materialien. Benzindämpfe in einem PC, können insbesondere beim Einschalten desselben am Netzteil äußerst ungemütlich werden . Des Weiteren greift Benzin viele Kunststoffe stark an und killt dadurch insbesondere Plexiglaskomponenten innerhalb kürzester Zeit und auch ein Wakü-Pumpengehäuse würde dem Angriff durch Benzin nicht lange standhalten. Bei den Schläuchen könnte man zwar kraftstofftaugliche Varianten nehmen und auf Plexiglas komplett verzichten (POM hält´s ganz gut aus), aber spätestens bei der Pumpe wäre Ende Gelände. Auch normale Dichtungsringe sind eher weniger begeistert wenn sie gegen Benzin abdichten  (gibt auch kraftststofftaugliche). Also um es zusammen zu fassen: Benzin ist im Wakü-Kreislauf eine ganz ganz schlechte Idee, die im dümmsten Fall nicht nur tödlich für die Komponenten endet, sondern auch für den Benutzer - von daher Finger Weg von Treibstoff in der Wakü!!!


----------



## empty (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Gaming King: Was du beim Benzin auf der Haut als kalt empfindest ist die Verdunstungsenthalpie die deiner Hand beim Verdunsten des Benzins entzogen wird. Du kannst das mit der "gefühlte" Temperatur bei Wind vergleichen, die sich auch nur durch das verdunsten von Feuchtigkeit auf der Haut ergibt. Benzin, Alkohol oder andere leicht flüchtige Flüssigkeiten sind nicht von sich aus kalt! Fass mal einen geschlossenen Benzinkanister an - der ist nicht kälter als der gleiche Kanister mit Wasser gefüllt . Für einen geschossen Kreislauf, wie den einer Wakü gilt das natürlich auch.
> Sobald das Benzin nicht verdunsten kann, wird auch keine Verdunstungsenthalpie gebraucht und entsprechend bleibt die Temperatur der benetzten Oberflächen so wie sei ist. Ehitzt man Benzin, ohne dass es sich verflüchtigen kann (also z.B. in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf), so heizt es sich genauso auf wie Wasser - bei gleicher Temperaturdifferenz aber schneller. Und damit kommen wir zum zweiten wichtigen bei deiner Frage Punkt: Die Wärmekapazität von Benzin, Diesel oder anderen Kraftstoffen auf Erdölbasis ist nur ungefähr halb so groß wie die von Wasser und eignet sich schon von daher weniger als Wäremträger. Benzin eignet sich daher grundsätzlich schon mal nicht als Kühlmittel für Waküs .
> 
> Hinzu kommen aber noch allerhand andere äußerst ungünstige Eigenschaften von Benzin, wenn man an den Einsatz in einer Wakü denkt. Zunächst mal das offensichtliche: Benzindämpfe sind hochenzündlich und Benzin diffundiert auf Grund seines hohen Dampfdrucks gegenüber der Umgebungsluft sehr leicht durch viele Materialien. Benzindämpfe in einem PC, können insbesondere beim Einschalten desselben am Netzteil äußerst ungemütlich werden . Des Weiteren greift Benzin viele Kunststoffe stark an und killt dadurch insbesondere Plexiglaskomponenten innerhalb kürzester Zeit und auch ein Wakü-Pumpengehäuse würde dem Angriff durch Benzin nicht lange standhalten. Bei den Schläuchen könnte man zwar kraftstofftaugliche Varianten nehmen und auf Plexiglas komplett verzichten (POM hält´s ganz gut aus), aber spätestens bei der Pumpe wäre Ende Gelände. Auch normale Dichtungsringe sind eher weniger begeistert wenn sie gegen Benzin abdichten  (gibt auch kraftststofftaugliche). Also um es zusammen zu fassen: Benzin ist im Wakü-Kreislauf eine ganz ganz schlechte Idee, die im dümmsten Fall nicht nur tödlich für die Komponenten endet, sondern auch für den Benutzer - von daher Finger Weg von Treibstoff in der Wakü!!!



Genau das meine ich, für mich eine ganz natürliche Sache und für dich Joe auch, und trotzdem nimmst du dir die Zeit und erklärst es sehr verständlich. Bei mir hätte das ganz anders ausgesehen: "Es fühlt sich kalt an, weil es dir Energie einzieht um zu verdampfen (Verdampfungsenthalpie)."

 für Joe


----------



## P37E (18. Mai 2011)

Interessante diskussion hier, vorallem der Teil mit Wasserzusätzen auf Glykolbasis. Wollte die Tage mal einen Test fahren mit einem Wasserzusatz aus der Metallbearbeitung, der name ist Shell Adrana D202. http://www.epc.shell.com/Docs/GPCDOC_X_cbe_24855_key_140003154152_350F.pdf

Lese da nichts von Glykol es sollte trotzdem als korrosionsschutz dienen (zumindest schmiert es mechanische Teile und sollte Algen verhindern)

Spricht da irgendwas dagegen mal 5% beizumischen? Teste vorher mal die PVC verträglichkeit an nem Stück Schlauch...

Das Wasser verfärbt sich weiss davon, könnte also auch gut aussehen.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Ähm - das ist KSS Konzentrat und hat in der Wakü nun wirklich nichts verloren 
 33% Minarelölanteil sollten ein deutlicher Hinweis sein, wofür das gedacht ist . Nicht umsonst nennt sich das Zeug Kühlschmiermittel - auch manchmal "Bohrwasser" genannt. Damit würdest du die Wakü schön einsauen - das kriegste auch so gut wie nie mehr raus. Die meisten Komponenten halten das zwar auch auf Dauer aus, aber zum einen ist die Farbe nicht wirklich weiß sondern eher gelblich weiß und zum anderen setzt sich das Zeug z.B. an O-Ringen gern ab und bildet schleimige Komplexe. Ohne zusätzliches Desinfektionsmittel fängt es zumidnest im offenen Kreislauf auch recht bald an noch unangenehmer zu reichen als soweiso schon - so viel zur Wirkung als "Biotop" :d (ist übrigens auch im professionellen Einsatz nach wie vor ein Problem).
Wakü-Pumpengehäuse etc. halten es wie gesagt auch auf Dauer aus, sind dann aber für normale Kühlmittel für immer unbrauchbar. Hab selbst schon ne Wakü-Pumpe und diverse Wakü-Anschlüsse längere Zeit mit KSS "getestet" indem sie in einer selbst gebastelten Kühlschmeirmittelversorgung an meiner Fräse zum Einsatz kamen. Mit der Korrosionsschutzwirkung ist es da btw. auch nicht so weit her - zumindest wenn Kupfer, Messing und Alu zusammen kommen. Im meinem Kühlmitteltank aus Alu mit einem Eigenbau-Filter aus Kupferrohr und Edelstahlgewebe hatte ich nach wenigen Wochen Millimeter tiefen Lochfraß und Klumpen aus Korrosionsprodukten des Alus drin. Erst als ich das System gereinigt hatte und ca. 20% G48 dazu geschüttet habe was das kein Problem mehr. Soviel zum Korrosionsschutz für Buntmetalle. Für Plexiglas ist es hingegen unbedenklich. Ohne Alu ist das zwar mit Sicherheit etwas besser, aber vertrauen würde ich der Korrosionsschutzwirkung, abseits der Werkstoffe für die es vorgesehen ist, nicht schenken. Was Gusseisen und Stahl angeht ist die Wirkung erwartungsgemäß sehr gut, denn dafür ist es ausgelegt - wäre auch schlecht wenn der Nutentisch unter KSS-Einwirkung weg rosten würde . Meine sonstigen Erfahrungen damit, was den eigentlichen Zweck angeht (also Kühlung und Schmierung von Werkzeug (und Werkstück) beim Fräsen und Bohren) sind dagegen sehr gut, aber von der Anwendung in einer Wakü kann ich aus o. g. Gründen nur abraten. Also lass besser die Finger davon . 

Die weiße Erscheinung rührt btw daher, dass die Öltröpfchen durch den enthaltenen Emulgator fein dispergiert und emulgiert werden. Ist im Endeffekt der gleiche Effekt wie der, der Milch weiß erscheinen lässt . An die Natur kommt man da aber zumindest mit KSS nicht wirklich ran .

PS: Das Bild im Anhang zeigt btw. das Innere des KSS-Tanks mit den Lochfras-Spuren am Übergang zwischen Boden und Wand und den großflächigen Korrosionsspuren auf der gesamten Wandung. Interessanter Weise startet die stärkste Korrosion hier nicht an den Gewindespalten zwischen den vernickelten Messinganschlüssen (die Nickelschicht hat sich btw. auch fast komplett aufgelöst), sondern am Übergang zwischen Plexiglasboden und Alu. Ein Grund dafür könnte das Magnetfeld sein, was der kleine Supermagnet zur Abscheidung von Eisenspänen an der Spitze des Filters verursacht. 
Der Behälter wurde nur ein paar Wochen ausschließlich mit KKS betrieben bis dieser Zsutand erreicht war - danach kam wie gesagt G48 dazu und das Bild veränderte sich seit dem nicht mehr. Der Flugrost am Filter entstand erst nach dem trocken legen. Momanten fräse ich auschließlich trocken oder mit Ölschmierung, die KSS-Geschichte einfach zu viel Schweinerei war .

#2 PS: KSS-Konzentrat genau wie angemischtes KSS ist ein gewässergefährdender Gefahrstoff und muss unbedingt fachgerecht entsorgt werden!


----------



## P37E (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

hei VJoe2max,

super das du es schon getestet hast, erspart mir wahrscheinlich etwas Ärger. Arbeite halt schon seit Jahren in der Firma damit und das mit dem Biotop kann ich bestätigen. Da aber die Wakü geschlossen ist, und es auch nicht verunreinigt werden sollte durch Späne, Hydrauliköl oder einfach Luftkontakt sollte das zumindest in der Wakü kein Problem sein. In der Firma wird es 1-2 mal im Jahr komplett getauscht (paar mio. Liter), wird hier aber auch durchgehend aufbereitet. Wenn es komplett neu ist kommts an weiss schon ganz gut ran 
Da es die Korrosion zwischen Alu und Kupfer fast noch fördert ist es natürlich total ungeeignet. 
du sagst es enthält 33% mineralöl, das ansich dürfte ja nicht schädlich sein für Dichtungen etc, sondern schmiert halt einfach nur gut?

Schade wäre billig gewesen


----------



## HAWX (18. Mai 2011)

10 Euro fuer 1,5 Liter G48 sind auch nicht teuer bei einem Verhaeltnis von 1:20


----------



## P37E (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

nehmen wir mal an man betreibt es in ner reinen kupfer / messing / vernickelt wakü, da dürfte doch nix korrodieren oder? heisst- keine ablagerungen oder? Von der generellen Wärmeleitwirkung dürfte sich bei 5% ja nich viel tun.. Und es hilft vorm Veralgen was ich bei mir im Moment am ehesten hab da kein destilliertes Wasser. Steh auf testen  Muss mal nachgucken aus was der Magicool  Triple Slim is... billigding bestimmt alu am wasser?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*



crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum welcher Zusatz ich verwenden soll. Oder denkt ihr destilliertes Wasser ohne Zusatz wäre von der kühlleistung besser



Definitiv.
Aber auch definitiv nicht ohne größeren Aufwand messbar.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgeshen davon, dass stark angelaufene Komponenten nicht schön aussehen, können gerade in Gewindespalten auch stärkere Korrosionserscheinungen auftreten. Alles unschöne Dinge die auch den Widerverkaufswert beeinflussen.



Also nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen liegt der Wiederverkaufswert auf Niveau des Schrottpreises (weil schon seit Jahren keine passende Hardware verfügbar ist), lange bevor Kupfer oder Messing an irgend einer Stelle "stärkere Korrosionserscheinungen" aufweisen (wer gegenteilige Erfahrungen hat: Der Thread, der seit Jahren vergeblich nach diesen sucht, ist im Guide unter Füllung verlinkt). Sicher: Das Kupfer in den Kühlern glänzt schon nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr - aber 
Mein CPU-Kühler glänzt nicht mal von außen 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ich kühle halt schon ne Weile mit Wasser (so etwa seit 2003) . Wenn du andere alte Hasen im Wakü-Bereich fragst (z.B. ruyven_macaran) erhältst du ähnliche Antworten.



Nicht bei "dest. Wasser pur"  
Das bekommt von mir schon allein aufgrund der problemlosen Entsorgung jederzeit ne Empfehlung.




P37E schrieb:


> Lese da nichts von Glykol es sollte trotzdem als korrosionsschutz dienen (zumindest schmiert es mechanische Teile und sollte Algen verhindern)



Glykol ist so oder so nur Trägermedium und hat selbst keine nenneswerte Schutzwirkung.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Im meinem Kühlmitteltank aus Alu mit einem Eigenbau-Filter aus Kupferrohr und Edelstahlgewebe hatte ich nach wenigen Wochen Millimeter tiefen Lochfraß und Klumpen aus Korrosionsprodukten des Alus drin.
> ...
> vernickelten Messinganschlüssen



Kupfer, Nickel, Edelstahl, Alu und Eisenspäne?
Eins muss man dir lassen: Du machst keine halbherzigen Tests 




P37E schrieb:


> nehmen wir mal an man betreibt es in ner reinen kupfer / messing / vernickelt wakü, da dürfte doch nix korrodieren oder?



Variante a): Da korrodiert eh nichts. Wasserzusatz ist somit komplett unnötig, solange du keine Sonneneinstrahlung hast (theoretisch Algenwachstum möglich)
Variante b): Da korrodiert doch was. Dann soll der Zusatz das vermutlich wirkungsvoll verhindern, oder?



> Muss mal nachgucken aus was der Magicool  Triple Slim is... billigding bestimmt alu am wasser?


 
Magicool stellt zwar auch Voll-Alu-Radiatoren her, aber auf dem deutschen Markt habe ich schon seit Jahren nur noch die Messung/Kupferversionen gesehen. Billig ist sonst nur die Verarbeitung. (Umgekehrt ist einer der teuersten 240er am deutschen Markt komplett aus Alu)


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kupfer, Nickel, Edelstahl, Alu und Eisenspäne?
> Eins muss man dir lassen: Du machst keine halbherzigen Tests


Das war ja auch kein "Test" sondern eine billige Lösung . Bisschen zu billig, aber letztlich scheiterte das mit der Kühlschmiermittelversorgung sowieso eher daran, dass die Auslassbohrung im Nutentisch der Fräse ständig verstopfte und es bei Kupfer, Alu und POM einfach nicht nötig ist - zumindest nicht bei den sanften Fräsparametern die ich fahre . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Umgekehrt ist einer der teuersten 240er am deutschen Markt komplett aus Alu)


Was aber keineswegs mit dessen Verarbeitung und erst recht natürlich nicht mit den geringeren Materialkosten vereinbar ist!


----------



## P37E (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

konnte bei ein paar anschlüssen eine grüne verfärbung innen erkennen, das ist nur die reaktion von kupfer mit wasser / luft oder würde da ein Zusatz helfen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Kupfer reagiert gerne Grün - aber eigentlich nur in Gegenwart verschiedener Säuren. Die meisten Zusätze würden da schon über ihre puffernde Wirkung helfen, aber zumindest bei mir habe ich sowas überhaupt nur in Alu/Kupfer-Hybridkonstruktionen beobachtet. Sonst sollte Kupfer eigentlich grau/schwärzlich anlaufen.


----------



## P37E (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

sobald der neue radi da ist nehm ich ma destilliertes wasser und beobachte die anschlüsse
heute mittag bei sonnenlicht aufgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Da ist nur die Nickelschicht leicht weg korrodiert und man sieht das Messing stellenweise durch schimmern. Das ist jedenfalls kein Kupfersalz. 

Was ist denn das für´n komischer Anschluss?


----------



## P37E (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

45° 16/10er, innen is das Nickel weg ja aber messing is nicht grün ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Messing nicht, aber ne hauchdünne Nickelschicht .


----------



## P37E (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

hab eben neuen radi angeschlossen und dabei einfach mal bisschen was von dem Adrana rein, werd ma sehen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Uter (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*

Das mit dem Anschluss ist ganz normal. Ich hab auch 2 der Winkel und es sieht ähnlich aus. Mit der Zeit korrodiert das Nickel weg, dann passiert aber nichts mehr und wenn der Schlauch drauf ist sieht man es eh nicht mehr.

(PS: Glückwunsch VJoe zur DKM. Einen sehr schönen und überraschend starken Kühler hast du da gebaut. )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Kühlmittel ist am besten?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Messing nicht, aber ne hauchdünne Nickelschicht .


 
Zumal Messing auch gerne mit einem leichten Grünstich korrodiert. Sowas ist jedenfalls absolut unbedenklich.
(merkwürdig ist allerdings, dass sich überhaupt was an der Nickelschicht tut. Hatte ich sonst nur, als ich mal große Mengen Zitronensäure durch den Kreislauf gepumpt habe)


----------

